# IPL Vs ICL



## Smoke (Nov 18, 2008)

I prefer IPL and I guess most would prefer the same. I got irritated with ICL bcoz of Lahore badshah team. Its a complete pakistan team while other teams are not as such. How ICL can allow a international team to play a domestic cricket?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 18, 2008)

IPL owns ICL anytime.


----------



## eggman (Nov 18, 2008)

Is this a serious joke!!!


----------



## chicha (Nov 19, 2008)

eggman said:


> Is this a serious joke!!!


a serious joke?

anyways i like IPL too ICL is more like reunion .


----------



## ico (Nov 20, 2008)

If there wouldn't have been ICL, then Mr. Modi would never have had the dream of starting the IPL..........


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 20, 2008)

I saw all match of IPL but now even a single match of ICL because IPL Rocks..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 20, 2008)

EPL.


----------



## INS-ANI (Nov 23, 2008)

> If there wouldn't have been ICL, then Mr. Modi would never have had the dream of starting the IPL


That fact doesn't makes life easier for ICL. IPL beats hands down versus ICL.


----------



## sachin_kothari (Nov 23, 2008)

I watched neither IPL nor ICL. By the looks of it it seems IPL is more popular. But ICL seems to be gaining some ground with its Season 2.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 23, 2008)

yes, ICL will catch up. hopefully.
monopoly is always bad.


----------

